# How to post a thread. ( maybe ill discover before you respond or not)



## Stealphie (Jun 20, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 20, 2019)

Go to a forum and click "Post New Thread" on the top right next to the title of the forum.


----------

